# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting > آموزش: پی دی اف اموزش کامل وب سرویس ها با مثال

## zgh_zgh

http://edl.isiran-net.com/portal/por...books/1155.rar

----------


## programmernet

با تشکر
اما لینک خراب است

----------


## rambod51

با تشکر
لینک خراب است

----------


## student93

لینک خرابه و نمیشه دانلود کرد لطفا رسیدگی کنین

----------


## behnamgholipoor

سلام دوست عزیز
فایل قابل دانلود نیست لطفا دوباره آپلودش کنید
ممنون

----------

